# Nilgai Mount



## RedFisch (Jan 15, 2009)

I shot my first nilgai last Feb, just got my mount about a month ago and wanted to share it with yall. It's definetly nothing like rrp's.


----------



## ccbluewater (May 21, 2004)

Good looking animal! That thing would probably scare/startle me the first couple times I saw it in the dark..


----------



## Josh5 (Jun 27, 2007)

I have those on my list....

good looking mount. congrats


----------



## SpoonFedRed (Mar 30, 2010)

The European mounts look plum evil! I'm gonna try to get one for the wall in February. Good looking mount!


----------



## rrp (Oct 24, 2009)

That is a great looking bull !!!


----------



## buckbuddy (Sep 1, 2008)

*Awesome-Looking mount!!...I killed an exceptional Bull, some years back & I regret, not getting him mounted....







......Congrats!*

*..Mark*


----------



## elkhunter49 (Jun 7, 2004)

Great looking mount, congrats on a fine trophy. I hope a big old dark Nilgai Bull is in my future. Baker


----------



## Tommy2000 (Mar 23, 2008)

Nice mount. Looks like alot of meat came with it as well.


----------



## JavelinaRuss (Jul 24, 2007)

SpoonFedRed said:


> The European mounts look plum evil! I'm gonna try to get one for the wall in February. Good looking mount!


Not the best pic but if you get an orange light on them euro mounts of Nilgai they scare the **** outta folks! 

Once we were many... Now we are few...


----------



## RedFisch (Jan 15, 2009)

Thanks guys. An euro mount would look awesome. If someone has a pic of one please post.


----------



## JavelinaRuss (Jul 24, 2007)

I'll take a pic of mine and my shed line when I get back from the feed store 


Once we were many... Now we are few...


----------



## JavelinaRuss (Jul 24, 2007)

Bulls & sheds







Bull I found in the dunes







Bull I harvested and my favorite sheds








Once we were many... Now we are few...


----------



## Mook (Jul 3, 2011)

I have a nice euro mount, but don't know how to post a pic from my iPad.. If anyone could give me a hand I would apritiate it.


----------



## mrsh978 (Apr 24, 2006)

*skulls*



RedFisch said:


> Thanks guys. An euro mount would look awesome. If someone has a pic of one please post.


how about these....some of the collection and i had to rotate pic


----------



## RedFisch (Jan 15, 2009)

Thanks for the pics of the skull mounts, those look cool. If I ever get a chance to shoot one again, I will get it mounted like that.

mrsh978 = Nilgai Slayer


----------



## mrsh978 (Apr 24, 2006)

*1/2*

as you can surmise-deer are safe from me!  these are just the ones in my study-i have 18 more in gun room. i cannot reproduce the hunt of nilgai unless i go back to africa and chase buffalo again. and yes, my household eats all of them-:brew2:


----------



## RedFisch (Jan 15, 2009)

Yes the meat is awesome. I wish I could harvest one a year just for the meat.


----------



## JavelinaRuss (Jul 24, 2007)

mrsh978 said:


> as you can surmise-deer are safe from me!  these are just the ones in my study-i have 18 more in gun room. i cannot reproduce the hunt of nilgai unless i go back to africa and chase buffalo again. and yes, my household eats all of them-:brew2:


X2 those two are the one I shot and the best head I found in the dunes, if I had a dollar for every bull I drug outta the brush and all the skulls I gave away it be enough to fund a Nilgai hunt 

And yes if you give the option deer, hogs, quail are safe... Nilgai ain't got a prayer :slimer:


----------



## scend irie (Oct 28, 2011)

Dang mrsh978, That's fricken impressive!


----------



## mrsh978 (Apr 24, 2006)

*one more*

not to take away from original thread-i love anything to do with nilgai-here are some more. even with the abiltity to hunt one of the best auodad spots in tx( i have only killed 2 in 15 yrs), i just simply have a passion for hunting bulls in the coastal savanah. when people would ride around with me, i would not even notice the whitetails- i was alway looking for the big black machines. i would pass a 170 class whitetail, just to get at a bull-in theory of course. if you want to really HUNT an animal-go hunt a free-range nilgai on foot...


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

_Awesome-Looking mount! Congrats...._


----------



## RedFisch (Jan 15, 2009)

Wow Nilgai Slayer! Thanks to you and JavelinaRuss for sharing your pics


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

buckbuddy said:


> *Awesome-Looking mount!!...I killed an exceptional Bull, some years back & I regret, not getting him mounted....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2.. I did the same thing.

That is a good looking Nilgai.


----------



## cjhunter (Dec 15, 2011)

nice mount. who did your mount?


----------



## RedFisch (Jan 15, 2009)

Justin Mathews - Mathews Processing & World Class Taxidermy in Sonora


----------

